

Entrepreneurs and Startups in Baltimore/Washington? - mfruhling

I'm a developer in Baltimore looking for people to network and work with.  I have 9 years experience of software development and business experience, the last 2 of those with a startup.  If anyone is looking to get together in Baltimore and get something started, let me know.
======
jlogic77
We are in baltimore <http://www.ubernote.com>. We are also attending the
twintech event. Also just saw this and was thinking of attending.
<http://bootcamp.umd.edu/index.html>

------
luccastera
We are also in the Washington DC area (<http://sharememe.com>) and a Launchbox
Digital company.

There is an interesting event in Baltimore tomorrow:
<http://www.refreshbmore.org>. Me or my partner will be in attendance.

I also want to point out <http://dctechevents.com> . It's a great resource to
know what is happening in the DC Tech Scene.

------
ryanspahn
Summize, Odeo, Mixx, FreeWebs, LaunchBox are all big names who hail from this
area.

Also, DC has a very active social media scene, where many a fellow local
entrepreneurs hang out and meet. There is a big event coming up...see here
<http://twintech2.eventbrite.com/>

------
fallentimes
Good luck - this is why I moved from DC to Boston (outside of YC's
requirement). The startup scene in DC is pretty dire although LaunchBox looks
promising and should help.

I still don't know what 95% of the people who work in DC actually _do_.

------
ndr0id
For business and tech events check out <http://MarksGuide.com> He's been in
Boston for a few years now and has just started opening more cities (W-DC,
etc).

------
yan
I am about 10 minutes south of Baltimore and was days away from creating a
similar post. Usually in Columbia almost every day after work.

Get in touch.

